# Wismec RX Gen3 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/8/17)

The ultra compact triple 18650 mod from Wismec is now in stock at the Sir's.











Check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...x-gen3-mod-jay-bo-designs?variant=82362826776

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

